# EoS Sasuke vs 3-Eyed Madara



## Kyu (May 12, 2015)

_'This old ^ (use bro) again...?'_​


*Location:* Edo Hanzo vs Mifune

*Distance:* 100 meters

*Knowledge:* Manga

*Mindset:* Sasuke is out to kill/Madara is his usual cocky self

*Restriction:* None 

*Conditions:* No prep


----------



## Icegaze (May 12, 2015)

We don't know how much sasuke has improved though now his base chidori can destroy a meteor 
So if we go by that and all his other moves have improved to the same degree then he low diffs juudara 

Imagine a range less S/T jutsu he appears and chidori madara skull In. The end


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Godsuke shows Madara who the strongest Uchiha is


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 12, 2015)

He can't kill Madara, /thread. 

We don't even know how much he improves except failing to catch a Uchiha clone.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 12, 2015)

We haven't seen much from teh Sauce so far, but 3-Rin'negan Madara was almost on Kaguya's level so I don't think either him or Fagruto can take him on alone.


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

What can Madara do to Lord Sasuke? :ignoramus

An inexperienced Rinnegan Sasuke dealt with Madara's strongest attacks.



Sasuke was more adjusted to his powers by the time he fought Naruto. 


3 eyed JJ Madara can't even deal with an inexperienced Naruto & Sasuke yet alone ones that have a greater grasp of their powers.:ignoramus

VOTE Sasuke> 3 eyed JJ Madara

The Last Sasuke>>3 eyed JJ Madara

Adult Sasuke>>> 3 eyed JJ Madara

#MangaFacts


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

Madara wins.

Sasuke got weaker actually as he can never replace the 9 Bijuu, and he lost an arm as well.

We were told that madara is the strongest uchiha as well, so that's not open to debate anyway
unless people want to be delusional about those facts as usual. 

and needless to say, we barely know anything about that Sasuke, unless you count defeating Celebi Uchiha as an impressive feat, which it obviously is not.



> Main Body
> 
> その力は活殺自在。。。千手柱問として共に「伝説の忍」と称された、うちは一族最強の男、それがマダラだ。 尾獣にすら匹敵する破壊神 ”完成体須佐能乎”を発動させるほど、 うちは一族内でも”写輪眼” の扱いに長けていた。 一族の長として輿望を担うも、 同胞に理解されず里に背を向けたマダラ。その心底に掲げるものは、ただ一つ。。。戦争のない、愛に満ち溢れ る永永無窮の ”無限月読”。忍の歩みし血塗られた修羅の世界は、マダラを看破紅塵の境地に至らしめたのだ。
> 
> That strength is the power (to control) life or death…Together with Senju Hashirama, they were called 「Legendary Shinobi」. The strongest man of the Uchiha Clan is Madara. When invoking the destructive God that is“The Complete-Body Susanoo”, (his strength) is to the extent that it even rivals that of the tailed-beasts. Even amongst the Uchiha clan, he excelled at the usage of the Sharingan. As the head of the clan, he also enjoyed (his reputation and) the trust and confidence (of his people). Without the understanding of his brethren, Madara turned his back on the village. He was merely advocating for one simple thing, completely from the bottom of his heart…(A world) without war: an eternity of“Infinite Tsukuyomi”, and to be perpetually filled with love. It was for the advancement of shinobi in a world with scenes of blood-stained carnage. Because of Madara’s situation, he became disillusioned with the mundane world.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 12, 2015)

Sasuke can deal with all of madara's trumps so he should come out on top here. This is assuming he still has access to six paths chakra which i'm sure he does if he still has the rinnegan hagoromo helped unlocked for him.


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Madara wins.
> 
> Sasuke got weaker actually as he can never replace the 9 Bijuu, and he lost an arm as well.
> 
> ...


Always up for offering DB statements, but always misinterpreting them.

What a surprise


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

Enlighten us with your godly wisdom, Kai.


----------



## Kai (May 12, 2015)

We don't know how strong Sasuke is currently. It's all speculation, not complete without some fanon on the side.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

Which is why I said we don't have feat of that Sasuke. 
Needless to say, the way to defeat faildara is to seal him like Kaguya, and since Sasuke does not have
the other seal, he can't defeat him. It's that simple.


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Madara wins.
> 
> *Sasuke got weaker actually*




Perfect Susano'o



> as he can never replace the 9 Bijuu,


He doesn't need the Bijuu to reach that level of power again. 


> and he lost an arm as well.


How does him having one arm make him weaker?
The Chidori he used to bust a meteor was  done using one arm
He can perform handseals with one arm.
He can engage in hand to hand combat with one arm.



> We were told that madara is the strongest uchiha as well, so that's not open to debate anyway






Several hours later a stronger version of the Madara, Oro was referring to got bisected.


It is indeed open to debate considering 17 year old Sasuke with mere minutes of obtaining Rinnegan thrashed Madara three times in a single chapter, and then proceeded to best the strongest illusion in existence. 



> unless people want to be delusional about those facts as usual.


Here are the facts.

-Madara's best feat was Infinite Tsukuyomi
-Madara's second best feat is a country level Chibaku Tensei. 
-Both of these feats were of no hindrance to a Sasuke who hadn't fully mastered his Rinnegan. 

So again. What does Madara have that can beat Sasuke? Unless people believe he has a jutsu more hax then IT, and a technique of more destructive capacity then Chibaku Tensei. 



> and needless to say, we barely know anything about that Sasuke, unless you count defeating Celebi Uchiha as an impressive feat, which it obviously is not.



Hussain, you seem rustled.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 12, 2015)

Given Sasuke's progress in the Last to meteor busting level with a mere Chidori one could easily expect him to get much stronger 10 years later.

As for the loss of an arm it is no such a big deal as Sasuke is primarily a dojutsu fighter and not a taijutsu fighter. He got all he needs to do anything he did in the past. He even mastered one handed seals which is something only Haku and Minato managed apart from him. And then we have Asura path....

Madara in the DB was referred as the strongest Uchiha back when he lead the clan during his and Hashi's era.

I'm on the fence whether Sasuke with Bijuus surpassed Madara at that point or not. If we stack up power ups then Madara should be much stronger than either Rinnegan Sasuke and RSM Naruto since he got the power of both 2 Rinnegan eyes(fully mastered), the Juubi (which gave him RSM), the Shinju, Rinne Sharingan and Hashi's cells. Plus many years of battle experience.

Alas I think Sasuke with bijuus or Naruto with all the earth's nature energy should be able to defeat him. After a very tough fight that is. 

The problem would be his immortality. Maybe Naruto could seal a completely beaten up Madara with Shukaku's Rasengan or Sasuke sealing his soul with Human path.

Otherwise they are a bot stronger but cannot put him down for good.

Furthermore it depends how well can Madara use Rinne Sharingan. If he used Amenominaka and left his opponent there neither Naruto not Sasuke could probably return on their own.

EoS Sasuke should be able to beat him up easily enough to force Madara to run away due to sheer humiliation even if he can't kill him.

As for Celebi Uchiha hard to rank him as we do not have any idea how strong he is apart from him being probably a kid (and not just looking like one). Maybe he is mere "kage level" or maybe he is stronger than Hashi. It would be weird for a mere sharingan user to be so strong but maybe he will reveal some really broken MS later or something.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

> He doesn't need the Bijuu to reach that level of power again.



mm, yes he does. 



> How does him having one arm make him weaker?



Using a jutsu with 1 hand, does not make all of his jutsu as such. Also, his taijutsu won't be as good with using only 1 arm like with 2.

and putting his feats against fodder like that ain't help against madara.




> Several hours later a stronger version of the Madara, Oro was referring to got bisected.



This madara is stronger than that one. Also, it's not like if madara cared as he regenerated anyway.



> -Both of these feats were of no hindrance to a Sasuke who hadn't fully mastered his Rinnegan.



Most of the CTs were destroyed by Naruto. Madara has Limbo as well, and all of them were dealt by Naruto, not
Sasuke. So, it's different here to fight madara with all the Limbo by himself. 



> Hussain, you seem rustled.



Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> mm, yes he does.


mm, no he doesn't. 

Compelling argument. 


> Using a jutsu with 1 hand, does not make all of his jutsu as such.


Why not?
Majority of his jutsu are doujutsu based, and require nothing other then him staring at his opponent.

His jutsu outside of ocular powers can be performed using one handed seals, or no seals whatsoever. 



> Also, his taijutsu won't be as good with using only 1 arm like with 2.


I can bet Sasuke in his 30's with one arm would trump 17 year old Sasuke with both arms in taijutsu. 



> and putting his feats against fodder like that ain't help against madara.


The only reason I brought up said feats is because you seem to have forgotten them.  As the scans show Sasuke is not hindered by having a single arm.



> This madara is stronger than that one.


This Madara had Infinite Tsukuyomi countered...



> Also, it's not like if madara cared as he regenerated anyway.


He didn't care which is why he ran away after Sasuke schooled him the first two times right?





> Most of the CTs were destroyed by Naruto.


Yeah,  and? Those CT's aren't a threat to Sasuke whatsoever. They're incredibly slow, and Sasuke flew past them.




> Madara has Limbo as well, and all of them were dealt by Naruto, not Sasuke


They were not dealt by Naruto. 
They were still present when Naruto was camping in Sasuke's Susano'o


Black Zetsu dealt with them by impaling the real Madara. That's when they disappeared.




> So, it's different here to fight madara with all the Limbo by himself.


Sasuke can see them. Plus he's dealt with Naruto's clones.



I doubt Limbo will be a problem. 




> Whatever makes you happy.



If it makes you happy I think Naruto also beats 3 eyed JJ Madara.....

Albeit I don't know how he counters IT.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

Zef, your posts are getting bigger(longer?) and bigger (longer?). 



> mm, no he doesn't.


explain how, then.



> Majority of his jutsu are doujutsu based, and require nothing other then him staring at his opponent.



Yes, most of his attacks are Doujutsu based, you can argue that the ones he needs seal with are useless anyway.



> I can bet Sasuke in his 30's with one arm would trump 17 year old Sasuke with both arms in taijutsu.



Irrelevant as we are talking about madara. Not as if sasuke is that great with taijutsu anyway. :/



> This Madara had Infinite Tsukuyomi countered...



Irrelevant. countering a jutsu, does not mean he can counter everything else. Unless you also believe he's stronger than
Kaguya and can solo her because of that. 



> He didn't care which is why he ran away after Sasuke schooled him the first two times right?


He needed his Rinnegan to fight both Narudo and Sasuke, not Sasuke alone.



> Yeah, and? Those CT's aren't a threat to Sasuke whatsoever. They're incredibly slow, and Sasuke flew past them.


Not when all of them an the Limo and the real madara attacking him all at once.



> They were not dealt by Naruto.


Yeah, but he was fighting them with his clones, so Sasuke did not have to deal with everything by himself which makes it easier for him.



> Sasuke can see them. Plus he's dealt with Naruto's clones.


Except Naruto was holding back because he did not want to kill him, and was drained as Kurama said.
This is not the case here, not as if that clone was effected. Also, that was Sasuke with the power of all 9 Bijuus as well.
He does not have that help here.



> If it makes you happy I think Naruto also beats 3 eyed JJ Madara.....



Sasuke needs all 9 Bijuu, holding back and drained Naruto to stand a chance. Saying Narudo is stronger
than Madara does not help u with anything, as he's far stronger than Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Zef, your posts are getting bigger and bigger.


I need to address points such as this one sentence at a time 



> explain how, then.


Simple power inflation. 
You're basis for Sasuke being weaker then his VOTE form is him having one arm, and lacking Bijuu chakra. 
This notion is dispelled by the advancement of power his Chidori displayed in The Last. 

This shows that Sasuke has the potential to replicate, and even surpass feats he showed during VOTE.
Surely Sasuke's base Chidori then does not compare to the one he showed 2 years later.



> Yes, most of his attacks are Doujutsu based, you can argue that the ones he needs seal with are useless anyway.


Which one does he needs seals with?
And don't say CT. He controlled, and released it whilst having one arm.



> Irrelevant as we are talking about madara. Not as if sasuke is that great with taijutsu anyway. :/


1) You're the one who said he was hindered by having one arm
2) I'm the one who listed several reasons why he's not.
3) Your response was that he wasn't as good then he would be with two arms. 

The point is not irrelevant as you clearly needed me to explain why you're stance was wrong. Him not being good at taijutsu is a whole different misconception that I won't get into since you're complaining about my posts length. 



> Irrelevant. countering a jutsu, does not mean he can counter everything else.


You don't say? That's besides the point being made.
The issue is that Madara's most prominent, and only feats shown were countered. 

-Goudama
-Storm Release
-Limbo
-Chibaku Tensei
-Infinite Tsukuyomi

This is all JJ Madara has shown. The last two are logically his strongest techniques. All of which have either been countered by Naruto & Sasuke, or pose no threat to them.




> Unless you also believe he's stronger than
> Kaguya and can solo her because of that.


Sasuke countered nothing from Kaguya. Point invalid. 

In contrast he countered several things from Madara's arsenal. 



> He needed his Rinnegan to fight both Narudo and Sasuke, not Sasuke alone.


Sasuke landed all the hits in that chapter. Three to be precise. Naruto injured a Limbo clone, and with the help of Sasuke's Amenotejikara was allowed to briefly touch Madara. 

Also, when Madara got both Rinnegan his jutsu were still being countered.



> Not when all of them an the Limo and the real madara attacking him all at once.



Chibaku Tensei. 


Deals with Limbo. 



> Yeah, but he was fighting them with his clones, so Sasuke did not have to deal with everything by himself which makes it easier for him.


You're right. Black Zetsu dealt with them like I already said.:ignoramus



> Except Naruto was holding back because he did not want to kill him,


Except you keep selectively reading this.


>Global Natural Energy
>Strongest jutsu to date
>"Holding back"



> and was drained as Kurama said.


And Sasuke wasn't?
Hagoromo refilled his reserves anyways. 



> This is not the case here, not as if that clone was effected.


Yeah, since it was cushioned by a chakra avatar. Limbo doesn't have this luxury. 



> Also, that was Sasuke with the power of all 9 Bijuus as well.


Don't tell me you're Implying Madara's Limbo is a match for Sasuke's PS.


> He does not have that help here.


I don't see why he would need it. Madara's Limbo did nothing when Sasuke, and co were camping in Susano'o. 



> Sasuke needs all 9 Bijuu,


No. Naruto needs all nine Bijuu. Sasuke merely siphoned some of their chakra to break the stalemate.




> holding back and drained Naruto to stand a chance.


If Sasuke is attacking Naruto with deadly jutsu, and Naruto counters with attacks of equal lethality how is that "holding back"?


> Saying Narudo is stronger
> than Madara does not help u with anything, as he's far stronger than Sasuke.


Naruto can't even get past Sasuke, or Madara's genjutsu.


----------



## Trojan (May 12, 2015)

> [=Zef;53577517]I need to address points such as this one sentence at a time






> Simple power inflation.
> You're basis for Sasuke being weaker then his VOTE form is him having one arm, and lacking Bijuu chakra.
> This notion is dispelled by the advancement of power his Chidori displayed in The Last.
> 
> ...



lol, no sorry. 
That's like saying Kakashi can possibly be stronger than he was with DMS and PS. 
We know the Chidori and Rassengan do a lot of damage, it's just people underestimating them
because they are not "huge". When Narudo and Sasuke were drained the clash of their attacks
destroyed Madara and Hashirama's statues completely. So, it's obvious when they are fresh those attacks are even more powerful, so sasuke could potentially have done the same anyway. 



> Which one does he needs seals with?
> And don't say CT. He controlled, and released it whilst having one arm.


1 arm with Naruto's other arm.
So yeah, he only showed using CT with 2 arms, the same with his fodder fire jutsu, but those are
useless anyway, so they don't matter I suppose. His summoning jutsu has always been with 2 arms so far as well...etc 


> 1) You're the one who said he was hindered by having one arm
> 2) I'm the one who listed several reasons why he's not.
> 3) Your response was that he was wasn't as good then he would be with two arms.
> 
> ...


Explained above. 



> You don't say? That's besides the point being made.
> The issue is that Madara's most prominent, and only feats shown were countered.
> 
> -Goudama
> ...



Madara never had Gedu-dama (except maybe 1?) because of what Minato did to him. 
Sasuke never dealt with the Limbo, and he needed help with the CT from Naruto (it was not even meant to attack them really put to steal time so to speak) 


> Sasuke countered nothing from Kaguya. Point invalid.
> In contrast he countered several things from Madara's arsenal.


1 jutsu. 
and 1 or 2 out of more than 30 CT.  


> Sasuke landed all the hits in that chapter. Three to be precise. Naruto injured a Limbo clone, and with the help of Sasuke's Amenotejikara was allowed to briefly touch Madara.


and none of those hits really mattered. 



> Also, when Madara got both Rinnegan his jutsu were still being countered.


mentioned above. 



> Chibaku Tensei.
> 
> 
> Deals with Limbo.


Show him using CT with 1 hand. 
Also, the Limbo supposedly can use all of his jutsu, so they can break CT with PS. 
The Bijuu were under his Genjutsu control, so they were not able to resist. 




> Except you keep selectively reading this.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Except Narudo counters that. And obviously he did not use his strongest attack as he can use 6 TBB FRS, or the 9 FRS with the Bijuus he used against Kaguya. Here he used 1 FRS TBB, and 1 normal one.  

It was mentioned in the manga that Sasuke's arrow is his strongest, where was it said that this attack was Narudo's strongest attack as well?  



> And Sasuke wasn't?
> Hagoromo refilled his reserves anyways.



Has Sasuke given his chakra to 2000+ shinobi like Narudo? (including Sasuke btw)
Did he fight against the ET (6 Jinchuurikis, 2 Kages, Toroi, Nagato, itachi, Kimmimaro, and Chiyo)
Did Sasuke divid his chakra to 13 to deal with the Zetsu?
did he need to fight the GM/Juubi, Obito (before JJ), and edo madara?

in comparison Sasuke was only there against Kabuto, with itachi doing the most work anyway. 

Even against Kaguya, he was left out doing nothing, and Narudo is the one who had to deal with her.
He divided his chakra for like 1000 clones, even after Hagoromo giving them his chakra. And after that battle
he fought Sasuke right away, so Narudo was fighting him with like 0.001 of his chakra.  


and even tho Sasuke did so little, he still got powered up by all 9 Bijuus again.  


> Yeah, since it was cushioned by a chakra avatar. Limbo doesn't have this luxury.


Limbo according to the Databook can use all of Madara's attacks. 

Don't tell me you're Implying Madara's Limbo is a match for Sasuke's PS.

I don't see why he would need it. Madara's Limbo did nothing when Sasuke, and co were camping in Susano'o. 



> No. Naruto needs all nine Bijuu. Sasuke merely siphoned some of their chakra to break the stalemate.]


Which he used nothing of (talk about nerfed lol) and that's laughable of you anyway, as even Sasuke
admitted that Narudo only had little pieces, where he has the entire thing (and still lost). lol 


> If Sasuke is attacking Naruto with deadly jutsu, and Naruto counters with attacks of equal lethality how is that "holding back"?



He used equal force to counterbalanced it otherwise he would have killed Sasuke (especially with element advantage) which he clearly stated that he does not want to kill him.  



> Naruto can't even get past Sasuke, or Madara's genjutsu.



Narudo is a perfect host. 
Only IT would effect him.


----------



## Kyu (May 12, 2015)

> and he lost an arm as well.



Not hindering him at all unless he's heading into a fist fight with a fellow god tier.


> We were told that madara is the strongest uchiha as well, so that's not open to debate anyway
> unless people want to be delusional about those facts as usual.



All prior to Sasuke displaying his true power in the final battle and further increasing said skills over the past decade plus.



> -Goudama
> -Storm Release
> -Limbo
> -Chibaku Tensei
> -Infinite Tsukuyomi



He should have Juubidama and PS as well.




> No. Naruto needs all nine Bijuu. Sasuke merely siphoned some of their chakra to break the stalemate.



Sasuke said it himself in the scan: "You hold *only a little piece* of each biju's chakra"

His Susano'o engulfed _all_ biju 1-9 he imprisoned earlier.

100%(full Kurama) EoS RSM Naruto w/ all biju & Global NE > EoS Rinnegan Sasuke w/ all Biju absorbed >>  Rinnegan Sasuke w/ all biju = 50%(Yin Kurama) RSM Naruto w/ remnants of beasts 1-8 +Global NE >> 50 % RSM Naruto (Kaguya fight) > Rinnegan Sasuke (Kaguya fight)

Naruto's ability to take in the earth's natural energy in a few seconds makes him stronger than Sasuke who has to go through the trouble of trapping every single biju(the strongest two of which are no longer accessible) and siphon all of their chakra in order to equal his rival - who had small fragments at most.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 12, 2015)

Zef said:


> Except you keep selectively reading this.
> 
> 
> >Global Natural Energy
> ...


Agree with mostly everything Zef except for this. Naruto was the one doing the Natural Energy sensing due to his training as a Sage. Unless you have training as a Sage, you can't sense Natural energy, thus Sasuke had no idea what Naruto was doing.

Not only that...Naruto WAS holding back. He didn't want to kill Sasuke, and had said so several times during the fight. And Naruto was more exhausted than Sasuke. During the final battle, Naruto was always one step ahead as Sasuke himself said.


----------



## Zef (May 12, 2015)

Hussain said:


> lol, no sorry.
> That's like saying Kakashi can possibly be stronger than he was with DMS and PS.


A terrible example since we know Kakashi has made no improvement after losing that perspective power (Unless you include novel feats).We do however have tangible evidence of Sasuke's advancement through The Last,  ironically in which he performs an impressive feat in front of Kakashi. But you already knew that.



> We know the Chidori and Rassengan do a lot of damage, it's just people underestimating them


This is a reach. 
Chidori never had the capability of busting a town sized object, and you know it. Chidori , (which is a piercing attack) made the meteor explode with the AOE dwarfing the Hokage Mountain. 

In the film we also see improvements Naruto made with Rasengan, and it's more powerful advancement the Rasenshuriken. 

From SSM's  sig


But like the point I made prior to this I'm sure you were aware of these facts as well. Not sure why you're acting ignorant of all this 



> because they are not "huge". When Narudo and Sasuke were drained the clash of their attacks destroyed Madara and Hashirama's statues completely.


This explanation isn't necessary. As both Naruto, and Sasuke are god tier individuals, the  techniques that are used through them will also become god tier. Naruto & Sasuke posses Rikudou chakra, and on top of that also inherited Asura & Indra's chakra by birth. Sasuke infused Enton as well as the rest of his chakra in that Chidori; likewise Naruto used the remainder of Kurama's chakra and presumably his own.  You're ignoring all these factors, and pretending that anyone with Rasengan, or Chidori can replicate these feats.
-Kakashi can't
-Minato can't
-Jiraiya can't

Come on, you know better. It has nothing to do with underestimating the jutsu. 



> So, it's obvious when they are fresh those attacks are even more powerful,


This counters the very example you gave of the VOTE clash in which neither Naruto nor Sasuke were "fresh".



> so sasuke could potentially have done the same anyway.


No, he couldn't. 




> 1 arm with Naruto's other arm.



What the hell are you talking about? 


His arm is no where near Naruto's and we see a close up of his Rinnegan. You're confusing CT with IT.



> So yeah, he only showed using CT with 2 arms,


Already countered above



> the same with his fodder fire jutsu, but those are
> useless anyway, so they don't matter I suppose. His summoning jutsu has always been with 2 arms so far as well...etc



Again, what?

When Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura summoned their perspective animal summons they used one arm


Furthermore Sasuke sent a hawk to Naruto in the recent Gaiden chapter.

If Sasuke can use one elemental affinity with one arm, why wouldn't he be able to do others?



> Failed above.


Fixed for accuracy



> Madara never had Gedu-dama (except maybe 1?) because of what Minato did to him.


This is incorrect, and you're not even sure of your incorrectness...


> Sasuke never dealt with the Limbo,


Because he never had to. He could see them so they were of no threat.



> and he needed help with the CT from Naruto (it was not even meant to attack them really put to steal time so to speak)


He did not need Naruto's help. His objective was to pursue Madara; not deal with the CT's.



> 1 jutsu.
> and 1 or 2 out of more than 30 CT.



Storm Release


Limbo


And you already know of CT, and IT.



> and none of those hits really mattered.


Which changes the fact Naruto landed next to no hits why?
Which is why Madara tried to escape why?



> mentioned above.


Refuted above



> Show him using CT with 1 hand.


I just showed you him controlling them, and releasing them at the beginning of this post. Without holding Naruto's hand.....not sure where you got that fanfic from.....



> Also, the Limbo supposedly can use all of his jutsu, so they can break CT with PS.


No they can't. 

Sasuke's CT dwarfs PS



> The Bijuu were under his Genjutsu control, so they were not able to resist.


I fail to see how one can resist becoming a gravitational singularity. 



> Except Narudo counters that.


By throwing a nuke that can kill Sasuke anyway,  I agree. /sarcasm



> And obviously he did not use his strongest attack as he can use 6 TBB FRS, or the 9 FRS with the Bijuus he used against Kaguya.Here he used 1 FRS TBB, and 1 normal one.


This is just sad.
Exhibit A




Exhibit B




Not only does the size of the Rasenshuriken the Kurama Avatar throws, dwarf that of the clones, but so does the resulting explosion. 

Not to mention the attack is amplified by great amounts of natural energy.Nearly everyone recognizes that as Naruto's best attack except for you.



> It was mentioned in the manga that Sasuke's arrow is his strongest, where was it said that this attack was Narudo's strongest attack as well?



Well there's common sense....
But I explained above anyways.



> Has Sasuke given his chakra to 2000+ shinobi like Narudo? (including Sasuke btw)
> Did he fight against the ET (6 Jinchuurikis, 2 Kages, Toroi, Nagato, itachi, Kimmimaro, and Chiyo)
> Did Sasuke divid his chakra to 13 to deal with the Zetsu?
> did he need to fight the GM/Juubi, Obito (before JJ), and edo madara?
> ...


>All this countered by the simple fact that he had his reserves replenished.

Also, Naruto's chakra=/=Kurama's chakra

Please stop confusing the two.



> Even against Kaguya, he was left out doing nothing, and Narudo is the one who had to deal with her.
> He divided his chakra for like 1000 clones, even after giving Hagoromo's chakra. And after that battle
> he fought Sasuke right away, so Narudo was fighting him with like 0.001 of his chakra.


More excuses already addressed above. 


> and even tho Sasuke did so little, he still got powered up by all 9 Bijuus again.


Sasuke didn't power up out of necessity, he did it to to end the draw.




> Limbo according to the Databook can use all of Madara's attacks.
> 
> Don't tell me you're Implying Madara's Limbo is a match for Sasuke's PS.
> 
> I don't see why he would need it. Madara's Limbo did nothing when Sasuke, and co were camping in Susano'o.



Well this was quoted terribly.....



> Which he used nothing of (talk about nerfed lol) and that's laughable of you anyway, as even Sasuke


Him having RSM is him using their chakra.



> admitted that Narudo only had little pieces, where he has the entire thing (and still lost). lol


>Entire thing 
>Yet the Bijuu were still in CT

Damn Hussain.....



> He used equal force to counterbalanced it otherwise he would have killed Sasuke (especially with element advantage)


He couldn't do anything of more deadly force. After the attack him, and Sasuke had to resort to hand to hand combat because of chakra drain.



> which he clearly stated that he does not want to kill him.


Recycling defeated points, noted.



> Narudo is a perfect host.
> Only IT would effect him.



Yagura was a perfect host. Obito controlled him.

Bee was a perfect host. Sasuke, and Itachi still placed him under genjutsu. 

Perfect Host=/=Genjutsu immunity.

Edit: All your emoticon spam making me go above the image limit.

Edit 2: How did this thread devolve into a Naruto v Sasuke one?


----------



## Blu-ray (May 12, 2015)

Still of the persuasion that Madara comes out on top, not really due to him having superior power or ability, but simply because Sasuke has no way of putting him down for good. Was pretty consistent that both his and Naruto's seals are necessary.

Meh. I'll take solace in the fact that he'll at least put up a fight unlike Nardo who'd get one shotted by MT


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 12, 2015)

VoTE Sasuke casually gouges all of Juubidara's eyes out and forms a new planet using Juubidara as the core.

 You can imagine how much worse it would be with EoS Sasuke.


----------



## Bonly (May 13, 2015)

Depends on what new jutsu Sasuke might have learned over the course of time because if he haven't found a good sealing jutsu then chances are he isn't gonna win against an immortal Madara.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 13, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Agree with mostly everything Zef except for this. Naruto was the one doing the Natural Energy sensing due to his training as a Sage. Unless you have training as a Sage, you can't sense Natural energy, thus Sasuke had no idea what Naruto was doing.
> 
> Not only that...Naruto WAS holding back. He didn't want to kill Sasuke, and had said so several times during the fight. And Naruto was more exhausted than Sasuke. During the final battle, Naruto was always one step ahead as Sasuke himself said.



this

 Not necessarily. We know Natural Energy has a lot of pressure considering it is used with Frog Katas that can casually destroy anyone with just average durability. With that being said, it wouldn't be ridiculous for Sasuke to have been able to feel the surge of natural energy as we do know that even people who lack the ability to see or sense chakra can still feel one's magnitude of chakra to determine one's strength.

 It's the same idea here. It is emphasized due to Naruto's Kurama Avatar being noticeably "amped up" along with the "Boom!" accompanied by the surge of Natural Energy implies that there was an immense amount of pressure caused by Natural Energy which Sasuke could feel which led to Sasuke coming to the conclusion that Naruto was actually getting serious. It's also important to note that feeling one's magnitude of chakra seems to prove to be an accurate indicator of one's strength relative to yours and Kishi at times has used that to prove one's superiority over another ninja, so Sasuke's statement could've been very well accurate here.

 There's also the fact that Naruto didn't even prepare his techniques until after Sasuke's statement which further emphasizes that Sasuke must have felt the Natural Energy in order to come to that conclusion.

 Edit: What further supports Sasuke's statement is that Sasuke can see chakra, and Kurama or other Sage users in general, gather natural energy and molds it with their chakra to amplify it in order to produce a new type of chakra known as Sage Chakra. As Naruto continued gathering the Natural Energy that Kurama accumulated, Naruto's Kurama Avatar was noticeably "amped" up which implies that Naruto had gathered that Natural Energy and amplified his own chakra (thus becoming Sage Chakra) which Sasuke should've been capable of seeing, so thus, there still is a good reason why we shouldn't doubt Sasuke's reasoning here.


----------



## Source (May 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Still of the persuasion that Madara comes out on top, not really due to him having superior power or ability, but simply because Sasuke has no way of putting him down for good. Was pretty consistent that both his and Naruto's seals are necessary.
> 
> Meh. I'll take solace in the fact that he'll at least put up a fight unlike Nardo who'd get one shotted by MT



I'll just copy-paste this:



> Blowing him up to tiny bits should count as a victory, since we have no idea what kind of "immortality" Madara has. Could just have a respawn-esque ability like the Bijuu (that is, "killing" him still counts as a win battledome-wise, but he'd reappear after a while). Perhaps I missed something regarding his and Kaguya's "immortality", but I don't think it's fair to assume he can regenerate from getting pulverized by Naruto's*/Sasuke's* higher tier offensive abilities.



The seals could've just served the purpose of stopping him forever rather than letting him respawn later by killing him.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 13, 2015)

Sasuke went from a building-level Chidori at the end of Part 2 to meteor-busting-level in the space of two-three years tops. Oh, and said meteor was about half the size of the village, so that makes 'Naruto: the Last' Sasuke's base Chidori being near the level of _Chou Shinra Tensei_.

Do I have to explain how much we can extrapolate off that one technique's *drastic* increase to the rest of his arsenal? 

Let alone after decades of training and improvement?

Madara gets his ass kicked. *Hard*.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (May 13, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> VoTE Sasuke casually gouges all of Juubidara's eyes out and forms a new planet using Juubidara as the core.
> 
> You can imagine how much worse it would be with EoS Sasuke.


This.
EOS Sasuke should be significantly stronger than Madara, especially when The Last Sasuke busts a meteor with just Chidori.


----------



## UchihaX28 (May 13, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> This.
> EOS Sasuke should be significantly stronger than Madara, especially when The Last Sasuke busts a meteor with just Chidori.



 But then people will say, "That meteor was tiny."


----------



## ueharakk (May 14, 2015)

Considering how much naruto improved from the war arc to the Last, adult Sasuke wipes the floor with madara especially if he has access to his Indra avatar.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Bmping the thread because I'm interested in.

How would Sasuke definitely kill Madara if Madara is immortal (at least he says he is: after all, he doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him... cutting his head off or piercing it would be different or Madara would just regenerate as well like nothing?)? Especially if it seems that the seals for Rikudo Chibaku Tensei are required not only to defeat Kaguya but to defeat Madara too.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 9, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Bmping the thread because I'm interested in.
> 
> How would Sasuke definitely kill Madara if Madara is immortal (at least he says he is: after all, he doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him... cutting his head off or piercing it would be different or Madara would just regenerate as well like nothing?)? Especially if it seems that the seals for Rikudo Chibaku Tensei are required not only to defeat Kaguya but to defeat Madara too.


He can't.

btw VOTE2 sauce shitting on madara is delusional at best.
nardo and sauce charged him and got nowhere.

Madara basically went :"you guys are cute, but daddy has work to do, have fun with these rocks."
Sasuke can't beat someone close to kaguya in power by himself.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke perfectly took care of Madara's Chibaku Tensei and Rinbo, anyway. Madara didn't go all out, true, but neither did Naruto against him (no Tajuu Kage Bunshin, Asura avatar, actually no chakra avatar at all).

Later, Sasuke was stomped by Kaguya, but Naruto managed to decently hold his own against Kaguya, and she's much more powerful than Madara. Then Kaguya powered himself absorbing a lot of chakra by the people trapped in IT, and DMS Rikudo Kakashi was able to perform greatly against her. So on a general level, I don't see why Rikudo Senjutsu Naruto and DMS Rikudo Kakashi wouldn't be able to at the very very least give great trouble to Juubi Madara, as they were able to hold their own against a far more powerful opponent in Kaguya, Kakashi even against a powered up version of Kaguya, who should be far above the strongest version of Juubi Madara on a general level.

Going about the topic, Adult Sasuke and adult Naruto are more or less on par and (if one doesn't want to think that they lost their Rikudo powers which I don't find reasonable) much more powerful than at the end of the War Arc. So on a general power level, I find reasonable that they could give Juubi Madara a hard fight, if not defeat him (as a weaker version of Naruto could at least hold his own against Kaguya who is much more powerful than Madara, and actually both Naruto and Sasuke could hold their own against Madara too). The problem is that Madara claims to be immortal. Obviously many people claimed things in the manga, and the actual facts were different. But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him, so I think we can at least consider his statement as possibly true; maybe is possibly false, maybe if one cuts or destroys his head he would still die, or if one would vaporize his body, would he die? Or would he regenerate himself? I don't know.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 9, 2015)

Feat wise Sasuke dealt with everything that Madara threw at him back then including Mass CT and Mugen Tsukuyomi.

However, when it comes to haxxx Madara got not only both fully mastered Rinnegan eyes but also Juubi, Shinju immortality/regeneration, Hashi's SM, mastery of mokuton and RinneSharingan. We never got to see Madara using PS after he became a Jin nor use any path powers apart from Deva's CT. Nor mokuton. And if he could use PS via Limbo clones too...

"All" Adult Sasuke got was-likely- full mastery of his Rinnegan which may be as strong or somewhat stronger than both of Madara's Rinnegan eyes.

So power ups wise Madara got much more than him. And Sasuke lacks one arm.

Granted...Sasuke's speed, physical strength and the power of his ninjutsu-like a meteor busting chidori- have improved drastically since he fought Madara. Likewise Naruto with just Six Path Senjutsu, which Madara also had, could give JJ Madara trouble despite the guy having completely outclassed him before they both got Six Path chakra.

So maybe Kishi does not exactly stack up power ups and decides the winner of a fight based on who got stronger power ups or/and more of them. Or plot...

Still...in a Battledome fight IF Madara were to use all of his power ups at their full potential I'm not sure how Sasuke could win.

 And even if he could overwhelm Madara how would he kill him and bypass Madara's crazy regenerative powers? Would a meteor busting chidori be enough?

If Sasuke had the advantage for most of the fight and could not kill Madara due to all that then he would eventually lose anyway due to exhaustion as Madara got quite a much bigger chakra battery than him...


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 9, 2015)

Chidori won't do shit if YRS failed to.
Plus there are preta and deva paths.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 9, 2015)

Deer Lord said:


> Chidori won't do shit if YRS failed to.
> Plus there are preta and deva paths.



Yeah, though Sasuke's more focused chidori sword actually cut Madara in half while the more destructive YRS did not manage.

Also Sasuke at that point can also use preta and deva against Madara too. If they both do then it can prolong the fight quite a bit.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 9, 2015)

If we compare thier powers:

Sasuke:
- Chidori variants
- Rinnegan
- PS
- Amateraus
- Teleportation
- Superior movement speed

Madara:
- Rinnegan
- Senjutsu
- Gudodamas
- Superior durability and regeneration
- Mokuton and other advanced elements
- PS
- Superior chakras due to Juubi
- Limbo clones 
- The strongest dojutsu in the manga

sasuke is fighting 5 madaras each of whom is superior to himself in base and arguebly immortal.
he's not winning without the bijuu.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, though Sasuke's more focused chidori sword actually cut Madara in half while the more destructive YRS did not manage.
> 
> Also Sasuke at that point can also use preta and deva against Madara too. If they both do then it can prolong the fight quite a bit.



The fact is that Sasuke can even cut Madara in half, but Madara would laugh about being cut in half... so how can Sasuke win if he can't put down Madara for good, even if he outclasses him (which can be argued in favor and against it).


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 9, 2015)

Sasuke will have problems taking care of 4 Limbo clones alone.those clones are stated to be as strong as Madara.
If only Sasuke could offensively use his dimensional portal ability.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 9, 2015)

Madara is the strongest character after Itachi

he rapes Sasky


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

Judara should win, Unlimited Full Powered Juubidamas (stronger than VOTE2 Naruto's nukes) & multiple CT spank non-BPS Sasuke.

Limbo clones already countered Sasuke's ST when he had only 1. 4 here that are even more powerful (3rd eye, Shinju absorbed) deny any chance at blindside.

We didn't even get to see what Madara's 3rd eye was capable of. Simply allowing him to use multiple beastly CT simultaneously is probably not the peak of it's power, there's definitely a special ability associated with it- likely Kaguya's Yomotsu Hirasaka.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 9, 2015)

sasuke cant even get past the one truthseeker that double rinnegan madara has since he possesses no senjutsu without the six paths yin seal to imbue his attacks with hagoromos sage chakra. 

even if he did possess the yin seal, madara still has more firepower than him. it took both him and naruto to clear madaras meteor shower. without narutos assistance, sasuke gets crushed. without susano, sasuke cant deal with 4 limbos.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

What do you mean "unlimited"? Even Kaguya who has much more power and chakra than Madara was limited. 



> multiple CT spank non-BPS Sasuke.



Sasuke did not need the Bijuu's power to destroy the CT last time. 

-------



> sasuke cant even get past the one truthseeker that double rinnegan madara has since he possesses no senjutsu without the six paths yin seal to imbue his attacks with hagoromos sage chakra.



Good thing he can teleport them. 
(Tho, I don't know if he can figure that out like Minato. )



> it took both him and naruto to clear madaras meteor shower.



They did that to protect the others. Not because they, themselves, couldn't simple go out of their range.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

> What do you mean "unlimited"? Even Kaguya who has much more power and chakra than Madara was limited.


Because she was portal jumping. 

Generally speaking the Juubi has no limit... Naruto gauged it's power as un-measurable... in it's weakest (uncompleted) form... without Shinju absorbed... 

There's no way Kaguya was pushing anything close to her limit.

Case and point manifesting a fucking world buster at end battle [1]



> Sasuke did not need the Bijuu's power to destroy the CT last time.


The fuck are you talking about? He didn't destroy all of them... Naruto finished the rest of them off while he was also fighting the limbo clones... [1] [2]

Sasuke is literally only shown cutting up a single meteor... 



> Good thing he can teleport them.
> (Tho, I don't know if he can figure that out like Minato. )


Teleport them? How so?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

- if there is "no limit" then that would mean
1- Obito, Madara, Kaguya...etc have the same amount of chakra which is obviously not true.
2- it does not mean what she is using because there is "no limit" 

but we have seen her chakra getting weaker, and she had to recharge. 




> Sasuke is literally only shown cutting up a single meteor...



and that matters because?
He can simply fly away. Why would he care if the CT hits the ground in this case? He only needs to destroy
what is coming to him. 

the rest of them that either far away from him, or not heading towards him are absolutly irrelevant. 



> Teleport them? How so?



He can open a portal to Kaguya's spaces with his Rinnegan as shown in the movie. He can teleport them there.
Simple as that.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Good thing he can teleport them.
> (Tho, I don't know if he can figure that out like Minato. )


amenotejikaras range isnt such that sasuke can swap a truthseeker out of madaras controllable range.
assuming that madara is holding his truthseeker, it would be swapped along with madara.




> They did that to protect the others. Not because they, themselves, couldn't simple go out of their range.


what is this nonsense supposed to be?

are you saying that they couldve simply walked out of the range of madaras meteor shower? 

if they didnt destroy the meteors, they wouldve died, along with everyone else. sasuke had no intention of saving anyone, so that excuse doesnt fly.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

> - if there is "no limit" then that would mean
> 1- Obito, Madara, Kaguya...etc have the same amount of chakra which is obviously not true.
> 2- it does not mean what she is using because there is "no limit"


Bro Kurama said it couldn't be measured, Naruto confirmed. What do you want me to say? It was stated in canon by someone who is capable of accurately gauging power. This was first form Juubi, it wasn't even completed. Madara has completed Juubi, his own chakra, and the chakra of the Shinju. 

Dude can bust Juubidamas out for who knows how long. 



> but we have seen her chakra getting weaker, and she had to recharge.


I have not seen her chakra weaker, no idea where you came up with that.

We have Obito saying portal jumping takes up a lot of chakra, which means nothing to someone possessing Juubi & all the chakra of shinobi & Shinju. There is no limit. 



> and that matters because?
> He can simply fly away. Why would he care if the CT hits the ground in this case? He only needs to destroy
> what is coming to him.


No he cannot.... if Madara throws orbs out on the base ground he's not going anywhere... against these two guys he threw them around when he was multiple miles in the sky.. and Kakashi/Sakura weren't even affected by it on the ground.



> the rest of them that either far away from him, or not heading towards him are absolutly irrelevant.


Not at all.. he had no possible way to destroy them all. 

"Shit, they never end!"
[1]



> He can open a portal to Kaguya's spaces with his Rinnegan as shown in the movie. He can teleport them there.
> Simple as that.


Dude are you aware how big these meteors are? Please post a video of Sasuke opening a portal triple the size of a mountain, which is basically the size of a single meteorite when pre-3 eyed Madara manifested over a dozen of them.

Moreover, prove how he is warping these meteorites with portals while 4 clones as strong as the original are attacking him.


----------



## Ghoztly (Oct 9, 2015)

The sauce shows Madara why he is irrelevant and should have never been revived in the first place.

10/10 Sauce wins.


----------



## Itachi san88 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not nerfed Madara wins.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 9, 2015)

Sasuke needed the seal from Hagoromo to beat Madara. He can't win by himself. Madara has every advantage here. He in virtually unkillable, has vastly more chakra than Sasuke, and can simply outlast him if necessary.


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 9, 2015)

Sasuke can't bypass Madara's regeneration without any seals and neither he can touch gudodamas, and he will have hard time dealing with 4 Limbos at the same time.

Madara wins no / low difficulty, seriously.


----------



## Zef (Oct 9, 2015)

Who necroed this abomination? 

Now that the movie has come out Sasuke definitely shits. 

>>>>>>>>>> JJ Madara


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

EoS Sasuke doesn't have BPS bro.

Even if he did that Susano would get wreckt by Spree Juubidama.


----------



## Zef (Oct 9, 2015)

He does have it, and Madara gets rekt via Indra's Arrow. 





To further illustrate why he has it; here's how Susano'o armored Kurama looked earlier in the film. 


But I digress.

What has happened to Juubi Jinchuriki in the past when coming into contact with Bijuu chakra?



Either BPS obliterates him, or he loses his shit (literally) like Obito, and Kaguya before him. Juubi Jinchuuriki's weakness outside of sealing & taijutsu is Bijuu chakra.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm not understanding... are you suggesting Adult Sasuke is the Jinchuriki of 8 1/2 bijuu?

This is a weakened-form mini Juubidama 


That alone wrecks any Susano ever depicted on panel.


----------



## Zef (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm saying Sasuke > JJ Madara. 

Like I did in the first two pages of this thread before I even mentioned movie feats.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

Well, based on what?

Perfect Susano?

That's wrecked by full powered spree Juubdama.
Weakened Juubidama:


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Well AoE not necessarily mean power. Not that the Juubi Dama isn't powerful, ofc lol. But I don't know if it's powerful enough to destroy a Rikudo enhanced Perfect Susanoo.

Anwyway, for the ones that say that Sasuke wins, how is he actually killing Madara/putting him down for good?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm willing to bet it's more powerful than this:
[1]


----------



## Ersa (Oct 9, 2015)

We have nothing to scale Kaguya's chakra punches to Juubidama.

Considering RSM Naruto is capable of tanking low end moon-level attacks I'd be willing to wager Adult Sasuke can do the same with Susanoo.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

DaVizWiz said:


> I'm willing to bet it's more powerful than this:
> [1]



Well Juubi without a jinchuuriki <<< Mindless Juubito < Juubito << Juudara <<< Kaguya. So I won't say that for sure, probably I won't say that at all. You probably base that on lookings, I guess, but if you base just on that then genin Rock Lee is far faster than most of S-rank shinobi, even speedsters.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

Zef said:


> He does have it, and Madara gets rekt via Indra's Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly doubt that you can say Sasuke has the BPS still. In both cases it was shown, it was with
Bijuus chakra inside of it. Otherwise, no. Just like in the Gaiden. 

but either way, I doubt that matters much here. Madara is probably outclassed.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Madara can even be outclassed, but how exactly does Sasuke kill him or put him down for good? Madara claimed to be immortal; obviously many people claimed things in the manga, and the actual facts were different. But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him, so I think we can at least consider his statement as possibly true; maybe is possibly false, maybe if one cuts or destroys his head he would still die, or if one would vaporize his body, would he die? Or would he regenerate himself? I don't know.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

He can't be immortal when he is dead. 



> But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart,


How do you think Black Zetsu fodderstompped him as a piece of garbage? 

If anything, Sasuke can simply open a portal to Kaguya's world, and through Madara in there for ever. lol


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 9, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Madara can even be outclassed, but how exactly does Sasuke kill him or put him down for good? Madara claimed to be immortal; obviously many people claimed things in the manga, and the actual facts were different. But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him, so I think we can at least consider his statement as possibly true; maybe is possibly false, maybe if one cuts or destroys his head he would still die, or if one would vaporize his body, would he die? Or would he regenerate himself? I don't know.



Seriously, this. If there was another way of getting rid of him other than the Hagoromo seal, Sasuke&Naruto would figure it out earlier.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke did not even get to fight him seriously.
They were fodderizing the living shit out of him, and he needed to run away for his life. lol

As soon as he got his other 2 eyes, he got fodderstompped by Zetsu almost immediately. 
There was no "fight" nor was a time for them to figure it out.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 9, 2015)

PS isnt withstanding 4 super ten tails bijudama when it takes this much damage 


from this level of power.


and gets stripped apart to the point of deconstructing


by this level of power.


the blue lines in both images are mountains.

PS was already destroyed by quad bijudama, but susanos aura still remained with the user relatively unharmed.


this is irrelevant though because:

1. bijudama tree isnt IC for madara to use.
2. it gets chopped apart long before it can fire.

sasuke still loses badly though.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 9, 2015)

Still of the same persuasion that Sasuke just can't put him down due to the whole immortality thing, but it's not like Mads has much going for him when 17 year old Sasuke with a novice Rinnegan could counter everything he had to offer. EOS Sauce is leagues above that.

If push comes to shove, Sasuke will just have to open a portal to acid world and Ameno Mads to the other side.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> He can't be immortal when he is dead.
> 
> 
> How do you think Black Zetsu fodderstompped him as a piece of garbage?
> ...



Well that's true, but he didn't die by an attack, but because the Juubi extraction from his body.

Black Zetsu literally turned him in Kaguya. A wound on the heart won't do shit to Juubi Madara as he canonically didn't even flinch when Sasuke teleported his sword through his heart.

Actually that would be true, if the portal was something like Kamui or Yomotsu Hirasaka. But Sasuke's portal seems to be really slow, as in Boruto The Movie even after Sasuke, Naruto, Boruto and the Gokage entered it, some fodder scientists made in time to enter it.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> PS was already destroyed by quad bijudama, but susanos aura still remained with the user relatively unharmed.



u do know that this photo is after more than a chapter and half after the TBBs got fired, right? 
Madara/Hashirama were long regenerated by that point. 





VolatileSoul said:


> Still of the same persuasion that Sasuke just can't put him down due to the whole immortality thing, but it's not like Mads has much going for him when 17 year old Sasuke with a novice Rinnegan could counter everything he had to offer. EOS Sauce is leagues above that.
> *
> If push comes to shove, Sasuke will just have to open a portal to acid world and Ameno Mads to the other side*.



Don't take my ideas.


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Don't take my ideas.



Implying I didn't think of this the moment we knew Sauce had portals.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 9, 2015)

Since madara is a immortal, eternal being sasuke can't kill him. Not to mention everytime someone fights madara you're technically fighting....5 madara's. So you pretty much gotta be god tier 5 times over stand a chance which is something kaguya can do but not others.

Portal dump BFR or bust.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> u do know that this photo is after more than a chapter and half after the TBBs got fired, right?
> Madara/Hashirama were long regenerated by that point.
> 
> 
> ...



you're going to make me refute the obvious?

susanos aura wouldnt be there is PS was completely disintegrated with madara being "killed". 

madaras fan is also completely intact without a single scratch, which means that the explosion didnt get through to madara.

im assuming that you believe madaras fan>>>>>>>>>PS in durability then, correct?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 9, 2015)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> you're going to make me refute the obvious?
> 
> susanos aura wouldnt be there is PS was completely disintegrated with madara being "killed".
> 
> ...



> implying the Susanoo can never be used again after it gets destroyed. 



> madaras fan is also completely intact without a single scratch, which means that the explosion didnt get through to madara.



focusing in every detail is simply retarded. The rocks on the ground, and the Tree that fired off the 4 TBBs did not get destroyed completely either. 

are those rocks more solid than the PS and the Wooden Human? 

Just like when Zabuza slashed Kakashi
of the mountains 
of the mountains 

there is a clear cut in his cloths and there is blood

of the mountains 
^
there is no cut in his cloths here (and he is not even a fucking ET to say he has regeneration powers)

Obito attack him here
of the mountains 

no damage to be seen here from Obito's earlier attack even in the clothes
of the mountains 

I guess since his jacket is ok, that must mean everything about those attacks was a genjutsu.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 9, 2015)

After seeing The Last Naruto drastically exceed his War Arc abilities (and I mean, *drastically *) and given how Sasuke has matched his growth over the additional couple of decades since The Last, I have a really tough time seeing how both aren't considerably above three-eyed Madara by story's end.

I mean, it's not like Madara back in their final battle was casually outclassing them; Sasuke and Naruto were fending off the strongest he had to offer, and if the battle had continued in direct combat, Madara would've lost. Sasuke/Naruto weren't far off from his level, at all.

*Now,*, when Sasuke's casual Chidori can obliterate meteors and just Bijū Sage Mode can take moon-level techniques unscathed when previously Obito could pop it with a ground smash, does it make any sense whatsoever for the duo to _not_ have surpassed Madara by now?


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 9, 2015)

Hussain said:


> > implying the Susanoo can never be used again after it gets destroyed.


can it be manifested again right after its destroyed? of course not.
if madara manifested susano again, why we he just manifest the aura and nothing else? 

the fact that madaras aura remained, yet still wasnt manifesting any form of susano afterwards means that the aura is what was leftover after the quad bijudama.




> focusing in every detail is simply retarded. The rocks in the ground, and the Tree that fired off the 4 TBBs did not get destroyed completely either.
> 
> are those rocks more solid than the PS and the Wooden Human?



unless you expected the bijudama to completely go through the entirety of the earths crust, of course rocks would still be there. 

kishi showed the readers that the tree was mostly vaporized by the explosion. im not sure how that would help your point. it not being destroyed without a trace doesnt in any way support your argument.



> Just like when Zabuza slashed Kakashi
> of the mountains
> of the mountains
> 
> ...


thats just an inconsistency since kakashis clothes are shown slashed in future panels. 

you are trying to tell me that kishi accidentally showed madara with his susano still up and fan still intact after the explosion for no reason whatsoever and with no evidence to boot.
that sounds like an excuse.

if kishi drawing madaras fan after the explosion was a mistake, then he wouldve corrected it. the fan being there as well as susano being up means that the explosion didnt get through to madara. its as simple as that. no need for denial.



ATastyMuffin said:


> After seeing The Last Naruto drastically exceed his War Arc abilities (and I mean, *drastically *) and given how Sasuke has matched his growth over the additional couple of decades since The Last, I have a really tough time seeing how both aren't considerably above three-eyed Madara by story's end.


naruto in the last did not show a level of power that war naruto couldnt replicate. he showed more refined base abilities(throwing frs in base) and the ability to fight independently of kurama.


> I mean, it's not like Madara back in their final battle was casually outclassing them; *Sasuke and Naruto were fending off the strongest he had to offer*, and if the battle had continued in direct combat, Madara would've lost. Sasuke/Naruto weren't far off from his level, at all.


defeating your own point with the bold. naruto & sasuke countered the strongest move that madara had shown. none of them can do so individually.


> *Now,*, when Sasuke's casual Chidori can obliterate meteors


sasukes *casual* chidori can obliterate a meteor? any proof that the feat was his casual chidori?

this is sasukes casual chidori.


doesnt seem to be meteor busting level to me.


> *and just Bijū Sage Mode can take moon-level techniques unscathed* when previously Obito could pop it with a ground smash, does it make any sense whatsoever for the duo to _not_ have surpassed Madara by now?


the bold is rather easy to refute.


the power in toneris sword scattered throughout the blade thus, isnt focused. its comparable to another technique.


didnt put a single scratch in the same construct that was broken by this.


naruto being pierced by a katana, but tanking toneris blade puts narutos feat in a light that isnt so impressive. toneris blade possesses AOE, buts lacks concentrated power.
narutos durability doesnt come close to even a ribcage susano. his durability isnt comparable to shinobi like Ei either.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 9, 2015)

A Chidori from an exhausted Sasuke after Kaguya dimension hopping =/= Healthy Sasuke base Chidori


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 10, 2015)

'Naruto's durability doesn't come close to a ribcage susanoo'

a hahahahhahaha

So apparently Ā can kill Rikūdo Sage Naruto wih Liger Bomb 

When even Sage Naruto in Pain Arc wouldn't be too hurt by it

Ahahahahha


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 10, 2015)

Is this a serious thread? Rikudou SPECIFICALLY gave sasuke and Naruto the power to seal him because they HAD NO CHANCE of beating him otherwise. Madara is immortal, he cannot die. Sasuke cannot do shit to him no matter what he does if he's alone without naruto. Which was the reason Naruto told Madara "WE are going to defeat you" he included sasuke in it because individually it was impossible.

And this was before Madara gained his 2nd rinnegan and the Rinnei-sharingan. When he awakened the rinnei-sharingan he was on a COMPLETELY different level. He was more or less Hagoromo level.

Sasuke would get destroyed, not beat but DESTROYED. There would be no trace left of sasuke.

Hell even together they would get fucked up, let alone individually


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 10, 2015)

lol ^

lololololol


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

> [=Shinobi no Kami;54500053]can it be manifested again right after its destroyed? of course not.
> if madara manifested susano again, why we he just manifest the aura and nothing else?
> 
> the fact that madaras aura remained, yet still wasnt manifesting any form of susano afterwards means that the aura is what was leftover after the quad bijudama.




What kind of nonsense is this? Who said anything about "right after its destroyed"??? 
Madara and Hashirama got fodderstompped from the crossfire in *chapter 644*

the page you posted is in *ANOTHER* chapter (after 23 pages literally) which is chapter 645

Look at when Madara got destroyed by his meteors, Onoki's Jinton (twice), Lee's kick...etc
he regenerated in the same exact chapter within few pages or right away. 

Even Madara himself knows that he will get destroyed when Hashirama talked to him and said it's ok
because they are ET. Stop being delusional just because they are your favourites.  


> unless you expected the bijudama to completely go through the entirety of the earths crust, of course rocks would still be there.


Good, so it's conformed the rocks >>>>> Madara's PS and Hashirama's Wooden Human
since the explosion did not even make a hole in the ground. 


> kishi showed the readers that the tree was mostly vaporized by the explosion. im not sure how that would help your point. it not being destroyed without a trace doesnt in any way support your argument.


Still did not get destroyed completely. So, it must have been >>>>>>>>> Madara's PS and Hashirama's wooden human by your logic. 



> thats just an inconsistency since kakashis clothes are shown slashed in future panels.


but it can't be the case when it comes to Hashirama and madara especially with your thread in the library.  


> you are trying to tell me that kishi accidentally showed madara with his susano still up and fan still intact after the explosion for no reason whatsoever and with no evidence to boot.
> that sounds like an excuse.



Again, you're talking about TWO different fucking chapters. What so hard to get about this exactly? 
Even your beloved madara admitted as much
645
He did not say "I have the PS, I'll be fine" he knows he is getting trashed and only the fact that he is
ET is what going to save his ass. 


> if kishi drawing madaras fan after the explosion was a mistake, then he wouldve corrected it. the fan being there as well as susano being up means that the explosion didnt get through to madara. its as simple as that. no need for denial.


Again, stop focusing on a dumb ass details. That's pathetic. 
Obito also said his body was completely crushed, but yet his eyes someone survived, even tho madara had to replace his entire right (or was it left?) body.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Is this a serious thread? Rikudou SPECIFICALLY gave sasuke and Naruto the power to seal him because they HAD NO CHANCE of beating him otherwise. Madara is immortal, he cannot die. Sasuke cannot do shit to him no matter what he does if he's alone without naruto. Which was the reason Naruto told Madara "WE are going to defeat you" he included sasuke in it because individually it was impossible.
> 
> And this was before Madara gained his 2nd rinnegan and the Rinnei-sharingan. When he awakened the rinnei-sharingan he was on a COMPLETELY different level. He was more or less Hagoromo level.
> 
> ...



That 17 years old Sasuke who was cutting Madara in half and whatnot. Adult Sasuke's power has increased, and he learned new jutsu...



> Which was the reason Naruto told Madara "WE are going to defeat you" he included sasuke in it because individually it was impossible.



Naruto was, for the most part, dealing with Kaguya all by himself. He would have trashed madara if he wanted to.



> Hell even together they would get fucked up, let alone individually



Must be why when they were teenagers they shat on Madara, that he had to run from them. I don't want to see what will happen to him
from their adult selves. That will be too harsh, even for me, a madara hater


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 10, 2015)

Madara wins this 

 -- without BPS, sasukes best power is PS, but Madaras PS itself would be superior due to the enormous juubi boost and the potency of his rinnegan boosting his PS even more. Madaras regular PS being far superior to EMS sasukes regular PS ensures that Madara takes PS down 

 -- VOTE2 sasuke > Last Sasuke given how much of a loss in firepower he has without BPS (which dominated the RSM avatar like nothing) and ranked 3 RSM TBB with no damage whatsoever. Nothing that adult sasuke can have in his chakra which makes up for this huge gap. 
Inb4 the same old chidori example which is useless because 
1. Chidori =/= PS so it doesn't mean that PS is boosted the same 
2. PS power comes directly from the users chakra power. And sasuke still has the same Rikudo chakra that hagoromo gave him, thus his PS is the same, as shown in gaiden and as shown in boruto movie 

 -- portrayal wise Madara is definitely superior


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 10, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> A Chidori from an exhausted Sasuke after Kaguya dimension hopping =/= Healthy Sasuke base Chidori


when did the manga say or show that he was exhausted? it just states that his eye powers were weakened.
even if he was exhausted he still possessed the necessary chakra to use the jutsu.

the jutsu wouldnt be weaker just because he was tired. 

this chidori


is equal to this chidori in power.



there is no difference between this chidori.


and this chidori.


*im still waiting for the evidence that the meteor busting chidori was sasukes casual variant.*




ATastyMuffin said:


> 'Naruto's durability doesn't come close to a ribcage susanoo'
> 
> a hahahahhahaha
> 
> ...


you're saying this like naruto hasnt already been pierced by a stray katana while in six paths sage mode. 

ignoring panel that doesnt cater to your beliefs isnt a good habit.


Hussain said:


> What kind of nonsense is this? Who said anything about "right after its destroyed"???
> Madara and Hashirama got fodderstompped from the crossfire in *chapter 644*
> 
> the page you posted is in *ANOTHER* chapter (after 23 pages literally) which is chapter 645
> ...



an ignored argument is a conceded one. 

you said that madara manifested susano again after it was destroyed, yet by your logic, he apparently just formed the aura for no apparent reason instead of an actual form of susano. 

that confirms that what we see here


is the remains of susano from the quad bijudama.

all im getting from your post is madaras fan>>>>>>>>>>>>PS in durability, since you are claiming that PS along with madara was vaporized without resistance while the fan doesnt have a scratch on it.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 10, 2015)

It's hard to say for sure, due to Sasuke not showing his complete potential, but I'm willing to bet that Sasuke has some sick moves he's kept in stored for occasions. So with that, I'll give it to Sasuke. He managed to hack Madara in two while a teen, who knows what he'll do now. Then you can also consider that the Last Sasuke busted a meteor with his base Chidori. With 10 years on Sasuke, imagine how much worse he can do.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 10, 2015)

sanninme rikudo said:


> It's hard to say for sure, due to Sasuke not showing his complete potential, but I'm willing to bet that Sasuke has some sick moves he's kept in stored for occasions. So with that, I'll give it to Sasuke. He managed to hack Madara in two while a teen, who knows what he'll do now. Then you can also consider that the Last Sasuke busted a meteor with his base Chidori. With 10 years on Sasuke, imagine how much worse he can do.



Madara can even be outclassed, but how exactly does Sasuke kill him or put him down for good? Madara claimed to be immortal; obviously many people claimed things in the manga, and the actual facts were different. But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him, so I think we can at least consider his statement as possibly true; maybe is possibly false, maybe if one cuts or destroys his head he would still die, or if one would vaporize his body, would he die? Or would he regenerate himself? I don't know.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 10, 2015)

Madara said that a Jutsu like Yagai nearly killed him , so I think that Rinnegan PS attacks are more than enough to do so .


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 10, 2015)

Raikiri19 said:


> Madara can even be outclassed, but how exactly does Sasuke kill him or put him down for good? Madara claimed to be immortal; obviously many people claimed things in the manga, and the actual facts were different. But we saw as Juubi Madara doesn't care at all to be cut in half or pierced in the heart, it's like nothing happened to him, so I think we can at least consider his statement as possibly true; maybe is possibly false, maybe if one cuts or destroys his head he would still die, or if one would vaporize his body, would he die? Or would he regenerate himself? I don't know.


Yeah, honestly that regeneration/immortality and whether or not it can be by passed is the deciding factor.


----------

